# List of SIB (Service Information Bulletins) for M57 in US spec E70 & E90



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

Earlier this year (2014) I did a query for all Service Information Bulletins against the M57 Diesel engine in the E70 X5. Attached are my results. Most are relevant to the M57 when installed in an E90 3-series. If you want to discuss one of the SIB's, please consider starting a new thread!

A few observations:
- several of the issues are addressed with updated software, so I recommend knowing your I-level to determine if the SIB applies
- note the date of the publication, as BMW often releases an updated procedure and/or updated parts that will make the publication no longer valid
- the below SIBs I do not have at the moment, so feel free to contribute if you have them... 
13 02 10 SI June 2010 Gasoline and Diesel Fuel Quality Detection with ISTA D
18 01 11 SI September 2011 M57Y Engine: Selective Catalyst Reduction (SCR) Replacement Procedures

For reference, see the last attached PDF for a list of I-levels up to ISTA/P 3.59.0


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

And here are some more... 
I will update the thread sometime around Dec 2016 with newer SIBs. I hope this helps with troubleshooting.

UPDATE AUG 2017 - See post #16 below for a few more recent SIBs on the 35d M57 engine...


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

This is great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

gracias


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

I did something similar a while back and got several bulletins and uploaded them here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1epIteFE7i-UjJMLVNCQVdkYzQ&authuser=0

I've combined the one you posted those I had. My list was updated as of 11/4/2014


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice collection for the X5 35d. Thanks for hosting!

I found one I forgot: SIB 16 03 10. I added it to Post #2.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

bump, are there any other SIBs since Jan 2015?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Huge thanks to LP and to RIPPJD! What a fantastic resource for us.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Doug Huffman said:


> Huge thanks to LP and to RIPPJD! What a fantastic resource for us.


As a heads up to anyone, these and many more information including repair procedures are available through the official BMW Technical Information System which can be found at https://www.bmwtis.com/

It is a paid system which has different rates. Sometimes I'm stuck and I gladly pay the $30 for the 24 hour subscription to get the information I need. When I do, I also take a look at the service bulletin and see if there's more available. I haven't needed the services since November of 2014...


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

Flying Ace said:


> bump, are there any other SIBs since Jan 2015?


Yes, 2 more published in 2015. See the 2nd thread where I added those, plus 4 more I was missing.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

rippjd said:


> Yes, 2 more published in 2015. See the 2nd thread where I added those, plus 4 more I was missing.


Thank you!!! I've uploaded in my Google Drive as well so there's multiple copies around in case something happens


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I wish the mod(s) would sticky this thread (hint...)


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

SI B13 06 16 for E70's with the M57Y diesel engine to be released soon. Replace the hot film mass airflow sensor (HFM) because internal tolerances do not meet specification. Can cause a SES light.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

808AWD325xi said:


> SI B13 06 16 for E70's with the M57Y diesel engine to be released soon. Replace the hot film mass airflow sensor (HFM) because internal tolerances do not meet specification. Can cause a SES light.


My X5d just got this replaced. Anyone have a print out of the SIB?


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

See attachments for a few SIBs (or updated SIBs) released in the past 2 years.


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the DPF pages! I'm trying to sort mine out without heading to the shop...very helpful indeed!


----------

